# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  الدوري الانجليزي لموسم 2009/2010

## The Gentle Man

انتصارين حاسمين لتشيلسي ومانشستر سيتي في الدوري الإنجليزي
 
أثبت فريقا تشيلسي ومانشستر سيتي أن لديهما الطموح الكاف لإحراز لقب الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم بتحقيقهما انتصارين حاسمين اليوم السبت في مستهل فعاليات الموسم الجديد من الدوري المحلي.


أحرز النجم الإيفواري ديديه دروجبا هدفا حاسما في الوقت بدل الضائع ليقود فريقه تشيلسي للفوز على هال سيتي 2/1 .


وسجل المهاجم التوجولي إيمانويل إديبايور هدفا مثاليا لفريقه الجديد مانشستر سيتي ليحقق أغنى فريق في الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز الفوز 2/صفر على بلاكبيرن روفرز.


وتلقى أستون فيلا هزيمة مفاجئة على أرضه ووسط جماهيره صفر/2 أمام ويجان في الوقت الذي نجح فيه كل من فولهام وسندرلاند وستوك سيتي وويستهام يونايتد في انتزاع ثلاث نقاط ثمينة.


تشيلسي VS هال سيتي ( 2- 1 )

وتقدم ستيفن هانت بهدف لهال سيتي في الدقيقة 28 قبل أن يتعادل دروجبا بهدف من ضربة حرة مباشرة نفذها بشكل رائع بعدها بتسع دقائق ثم أحرز هدف الحسم من كرة بدت وأنها محاولة للتمرير ليمنح تشيلسي الفوز في أول مباراة له بالموسم للمرة الثامنة على التوالي للنادي.


وفي المباراة الأولى للمدرب الإيطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي تحكم تشيلسي في مجريات المباراة أمام هال سيتي ولكنه قوبل ببسالة دفاعية من الفريق الضيف ومن خلفه الحارس المتألق بواز ميهيل .

وتقدم هانت الوافد الجديد لهال سيتي من صفوف ريدينج ، بهدف مفاجئ لفريقه بعد مرور 28 دقيقة وأسكن الكرة في الشباك الخالية بعدما اصطدمت به تسديدة جورج بواتينج.

واستمر تقدم هال سيتي لمدة تسع دقائق فقط حيث نجح دروجبا في إدراك التعادل لفريقه من ضربة حرة مباشرة حصل عليها فريقه على حدود منطقة الجزاء لينبرى لها المهاجم الإيفواري ويسددها في أقصى الشباك.

وسيطر تشيلسي على مجريات اللعب في الشوط الثاني وكاد نيكولاس أنيلكا ودروجبا وسالمون كالو ومايكل إيسيان أن يحرزوا هدف الفوز لتشيلسي قبل أن يرسل دروجبا كرة عرضية في الدقيقة الثانية من أصل ست دقائق وقت بدل ضائع عرفت طريقها للشباك.

وقال أنشيلوتي بعد فوز تشيلسي في مباراة اليوم "بالطبع يجب أن نتحسن لأننا لم نلعب بشكل جيد طوال المباراة".

وأضاف "لقد ارتكبنا بعض الأخطاء ، ولكن هذا شيء طبيعي بعد مرور شهر واحد ، ولكننا لم نفقد خطة اللعب وفي النهاية استحققنا الفوز".

وأعرب فيل براون مدرب هال سيتي عن خيبة أمله لإضاعة هدف التقدم.

وأوضح "لقد جاءت النهاية في الدقيقة 92 عن طريق التمريرة التي نفذها دروجبا ، كان أداء رائع وخطة المباراة كانت تعتمد على إحباط مخطط تشيلسي ، كنا ندرك أن لديهم الإمكانيات لتحقيق الفوز علينا وقلب المباراة".


















ايفرتون VS ارسنال ( 0 - 4 )

قص المدرب الفرنسى آرسين فنجر شريط مباريات الأرسنال في الدوري الانجليزى لعام 2009/2010 بستة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد على حساب إيفرتون فى ملعب الجوديسون بارك ليقدم المدفعجية جرس إنذار لجميع فريق البريمرليغ التى تطمح فى المنافسة على اللقب هذا الموسم .

سجل أهداف الأرسنال لاعب الوسط دينيلسون من تصويبه قوية في الدقيقة الـ 26 و المدافع القادم من أياكس أمستردام توماس فيرمالين فى الدقيقة الـ 27 من ضربة رأسية وزميله المدافع ويليم جالاس من ضربة رأسية فى الدقيقة الـ 41 و فى الشوط الثاني للقاء تمكن سيسك فابريغاس من إهداء هدفين للأرسنال في الدقيقتين 48 و 70 و كذلك إهداء الهدفين لروح قائد إسبانيول دانيل خاركي الذي توفى فى معسكر اسبانيول فى فلورنسا بإيطاليا مؤخراّ و أختتم المهاجم الكراوتى البديل اداواردو داسيلف أهداف الأرسنال فى الدقيقة الـ 89 و سجل الفرنسى لويس ساها الهداف الوحيد للتوفيز في الدقيقة الـ 92 . 

 




























 
بلاكبيرن روفرز VS  مانشستر سيتي ( 0 - 2 )

واحتاج اديبايور إلى ثلاث دقائق فقط لتسجيل أولى أهدافه مع مانشستر سيتي بعد قدومه من ارسنال ، بعدما قام بحركة مهارية رائعة قبل أن يضع فريقه في المقدمة على حساب صاحب الأرض بلاكبيرن.

وشارك كارلوس تيفيز من على مقاعد البدلاء في الشوط الثاني قبل أن يسجل ستيفن إيرلاند الهدف الثاني للفريق في الدقيقة الأخيرة من المباراة.


























استون فيلا VS ويجان (0 - 2)

وتعرض أستون فيلا ، الذي أنهى الموسم الماضي ضمن الأربعة الكبار ، لبداية مخيبة للآمال عندما سقط بهدفين نظيفين على ملعبه أمام ويجان.

 


وأحرز دارين بينت هدفا في ظهوره الأول مع سندرلاند ليقود الفريق للفوز على بولتون 1/صفر فيما أحرز بوبي زامورا هدف الفوز لفولهام في شباك مضيفه بورتسموث.

وتعرض الفريقان الصاعدان هذا الموسم لدوري الأضواء والشهرة للهزيمة اليوم حيث خسر بيرنلي أمام مضيفه ستوك سيتي صفر/2 وفاز ويستهام يونايتد على مضيفه ولفرهامبتون بالنتيجة نفسها.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة اليونايتد وبرمنجهام في الدوري الانجليزي 
 
يظهر حامل لقب الدوري الانجليزى فى أخر موسمين للمرة الأولى هذا العام على ملعب الاولد ترافورد  و يستضيف اليونايتد برمنجهام سيتي ومدربه ألكيس ماكليش ويغيب عن اليونايتد كلا من ويسلي براون , نيمانيا فيديش , رفائيل داسيلفا , فان دير سار واوين هارجريفس بينما يغيب عن برمنجهام سيتي كلا من دان , ايسبنوزا , بنت , ميوتش , مارتن تايلور , ميلفي , ريدجويل وويلسون و إليكم تشكيلة الفريقين المتوقعة :

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة ليفربول و توتنهام الأحد
على ملعب الوايت هارت لين يقص المدرب الأسبانى رافا بنيتيز شريط مبارياته بـ الدوري الانجليزي هذا العام عندما يواجه أصحاب الملعب توتنهام هوتسبيرز بقيادة المدرب المحنك هاري ريدناب و سيغيب عن ليفربول كلا من أجير , أكيلانى و فابيو اريليو بسبب الإصابة بينما يغيب عن السبيرز كلا من وودجيت , بال و داوسن و إليكم تشكيلة اللقاء المتوقعة :

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

تشيلسي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

روني يقود اليونايتد للفوز على برمنجهام 


تمكن الفتى الذهبي لمانشستر يونايتد واين روني من قيادة حامل اللقب للدوري الانجليزي للفوز الأول له هذا العام على ضيفه فى الأولد ترافورد برمنجهام سيتي بهدف نظيف من توقيع واين روني في الدقيقة الـ 34 من زمن شوط اللقاء الأول ليحصد السير اليكس فيرجسون النقاط الثلاثة الأولى له هذا الموسم فى ظل صراعه من أجل الحفاظ على لقب البريمرليغ 

صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشلسي يواصل انتصاراته في الدوري الانجليزي 
يوم بعد يوم يثبت البلوز والمدرب كارلوس انشلوتي أن الفريق الأزرق قادم وبقوة هذا الموسم ، فقد حقق في هذا اليوم الفوز الثاني أمام سندرلاند صاحب الأرض والجمهور الذي هز شباك البلوز في الشوط الأول وفي الدقيقة 18 عن طريق لاعبة بينت ، ولكن السيد انشلوتي ولاعبيه حسمو المباراة في الشوط الثاني عن طريق بالاك في الدقيقة 52 ولامبارد أضاف الهدف الثاني من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 61 ، أما الهدف الثالث كان من إمضاء البرتغالي ديكو في الدقيقة 70 وبالتالي يكون تشلسي حاليا برصيد 6 نقاط وفي انتظار باقي النتائج من الجولة الثانية  
صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

اليونايتد يسقط على يد بيرنلى


تعثر السير أليكس فيرجسون للمرة الأولى فى دوري باركليز الانجليزي هذا الموسم خارج الديار على يد مستضيفه بيرنلى الصاعد حديثاّ للدوري الانجليزي الممتاز بهدف نظيف في الدقيقة الـ 19 عن طريق لاعب وسط الفريق روبي بليك و شهدت المباراة إهدار الشياطين الحمر لسيل من الفرصة السهلة و بالتحديد عن طريق ريان جيجز وواين روني و مايكل أوين الذي ساهموا فى إهدار العديد من الفرص السهلة ليظل اليونايتد عند ثلاثة نقاط من مباراتين .

صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفربول يصالح الجماهير برباعية
صالح رافا بنيتيز المدرب الأسباني جماهير الأنفيلد بالفوز بأربعة أهداف نظيفه على ضيفه ستوك سيتي فى ثاني مباريات الفريقين بالدوري الانجليزي الممتاز و تمكن ليفربول من مباغتة ستوك سيتي منذ البداية من خلاله قناصه الأسباني فرناندو توريس فى الدقيقة الـ 4 وسجل الظهير الجديد غلين جونسون هدف رائع فى الدقيقة الـ 45 من الشوط الأول وفى ثاني اشوط اللقاء تمكن ليفربول من إضافة الهدف الثالث والرابع عن طريق الهولندي ديرك كاوت بالدقيقة الـ 78 ونغوغ بالدقيقة الـ 90 .

 
 صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

صحوة اليونايتد تحطم ويجان فى الـ JJb 

عقب شوط أول متوسط المستوي بين كلا من مانشستر يونايتد و صاحب الملعب ويجان اتليتك و الذى انتهي بتعادل الفريقين بنتيجة سلبية صفر لكلا الفريقين إلا أن صحوة الشياطين الحمر فى الشوط الثاني للقاء أعطت الأفضلية للسير اليكس فيرجسون بخمسة أهداف نظيفة و صالح لاعبى اليونايتد الجماهير بالفوز الثانى هذا الموسم .
سجل أهداف اليونايتد واين روني د 56 , ديميتار برباتوف د 58 , واين رونى 65 , مايكل أوين د 85 ولويس نانى من ضربة ثابتة فى الدقيقة الـ 92 من زمن شوط اللقاء الثاني ليرتفع رصيد مانشستر يونايتد إلى 6 نقاط من ثلاثة مباريات . 


صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

السيتى يواصل الانتصارات بهدف 
بهدف نظيف من صناعة الآباتشى كارلوس تيفيز ومن تسجيل التوجولى ايمانويل أديبايور فى الدقيقة الـ 17 من زمن الشوط الأول تمكن مانشستر سيتي من مواصلة الانتصارات بتحقيق فوزه الثانى فى الدوري الانجليزي وفوزه الأول على ملعب السيتي أوف مانشستر وسط ملعب كامل العدد ملىء بالجماهير المتحفزة و ظهر تيفيز لأول مرة هذا الموسم مع السيتي منذ بداية اللقاء وشكل ثنائي مميز مع ايمانويل أديبايور و أضاع السيتي العديد من الفرص السهلة بينما تصدي القائم لفرصة سهلة للضيوف ليرتفع رصيد السيتي إلى 6 نقاط من مباراتين .

صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

الأرسنال يواصل دك الشباك برباعية فى البومبى 
واصل الأرسنال نتائجه الكبيرة هذا الموسم فعقب الفوز فى الأسبوع الأول بستة أهداف مقابل هدف على حساب ايفرتون فى الجوديسون بارك هاهو يعود من جديد فى الأسبوع الثالث بفوز كبير على ملعب الأمارات بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد لضيفه بورتسموث ليرتفع رصيد الأرسنال عند ستة نقاط من مباراتين و مباراة مؤجلة .

أفتتح الفرنسى ابو ديابى أهداف الأرسنال بهدفين فى الدقيقتين الـ 18 , الـ 21 من زمن شوط اللقاء الأول ومن ثم قلص البومبى النتيجة بهدف المدافع يونس قابول فى الدقيقة الـ 37 و فى الشوط الثاني للقاء يواصل الأرسنال أهدافه بالهدف الثالث عن طريق مدافع ويليم جالاس الذي سجل ثانى أهداف فى الدوري هذا الموسم و الهدف الثالث للأرسنال فى اللقاء بالدقيقة الـ  51 و يختتم الشاب الويلزي آرون رامزي أهداف اللقاء برابع أهداف الأرسنال فى الدقيقة الـ 68 لينتهي اللقاء بفوز الأرسنال بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد . 

صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

الفيل الإيفواري والديك الفرنسى يحققان الفوز للبلوز 


قاد الفيل الايفوارى ديديه دروجبا  و الديك الفرنسى نيكولاس أنيلكا سفينة المدرب كارلو أنشيلوتي لتحقيق المركز الثاني فى الدوري الأنجليزي مؤقتاّ و بـ 9 نقاط من ثلاثة مباريات و بفارق الأهداف فقط عن توتنهام المتصدر بـ 9 نقاط هو الأخر .
تمكن دروجبا من قيادة البلوز للفوز على المستضيف فولهام بهدفين نظيفين سجل الهدف الأول ديديه دروجبا فى الدقيقة الـ  39 من الشوط الأول من تمريرة من زميله الفرنسى نيكولاس أنيلكا و صنع دروجبا ثاني الأهداف فى الدقيقة الـ 79 لزميله فى خط الهجوم الفرنسى نيكولاس أنيلكا الذى تمكن من إحراز الهدف الثاني و هدف النقاط الثلاثة للبلوز.

صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسي يفلت من كمين ستوك سيتي ومانشستر سيتي يسحق أرسنال في الدوري الإنجليزي
 
أفلت تشيلسي من كمين مضيفه ستوك سيتي في الدوري الإنجليزي لكرة القدم وحقق عليه فوزا صعبا ومتأخرا 2/1 اليوم السبت في المرحلة الخامسة من المسابقة والتي شهدت أيضا فوزا ثمينا4/2 لمانشستر سيتي على أرسنال وفوزا كبيرا 4/صفر لليفربول على بيرنلي.
كما فاز بلاكبيرن على ولفرهامبتون 3/1
وويجان على ويستهام 1/صفر 
وسندرلاند على هال سيتي 4/1 
وبولتون على مضيفه بورتسموث 3/2 .


وكان ستوك سيتي في طريقه لعرقلة تشيلسي وإيقاف انطلاقته في المسابقة بعد أربعة انتصارات متتالية حيث ظل التعادل 1/1 قائما بين الفريقين حتى نهاية الوقت الأصلي من المباراة لكن الفرنسي فلوران مالودا لاعب خط وسط تشيلسي منح فريقه هدف الفوز في الدقيقة الخامسة من الوقت بدل الضائع ليهديه الفوز الخامس على التوالي في المسابقة.

وعزز تشيلسي بهذا الفوز موقعه في صدارة جدول المسابقة بعدما رفع رصيده من المباريات الخمس التي خاضها حتى الآن إلى 15 نقطة بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام شريكه السابق توتنهام الذي يستضيف مانشستر يونايتد في مباراة أخرى اليوم بنفس المرحلة.

ويستطيع توتنهام العودة لمشاركة تشيلسي في الصدارة إذا تغلب على مانشستر يونايتد.

وكان ستوك سيتي البادئ بالتسجيل بهدف أحرزه عبد الله فاي في الدقيقة 32 لكن المهاجم الإيفواري الدولي ديدييه دروجبا أنقذ فريقه تشيلسي وسجل له هدف التعادل مع نهاية الشوط الأول قبل أن يحرز مالودا هدف الفوز في الوقت الضائع للمباراة.

 
مانشستر سيتي VS ارسنال ( 4 - 2 )وصعد مانشستر سيتي إلى المركز الثالث بجدارة بعدما حقق فوزه الرابع هذا الموسم بالتغلب على ضيفه أرسنال 4/2 .

ورفع مانشستر سيتي رصيده إلى 12 نقطة بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام كل من ليفربول ومانشستر يونايتد وسندرلاند.

وجاء الهدف الأول لمانشستر سيتي عن طريق الأسباني مانويل ألمونيا حارس مرمى أرسنال في الدقيقة 20 عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه حيث ارتدت الكرة من القائم لتصطدم به وتتهادى داخل الشباك.

وتعادل الهولندي روبن فان بيرسي لفريق أرسنال في الدقيقة 62 قبل أن يعيد كرايج بيلامي التقدم لمانشستر سيتي بهدف في الدقيقة 74 ثم قضى المهاجم التوجولي إيمانويل أديبايور على آمال فريقه السابق أرسنال في تحقيق التعادل وسجل لأصحاب الأرض الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 80 .

وأضاف شون رايت فيليبس الهدف الرابع لمانشستر سيتي في الدقيقة 84 بينما اختتم التشيكي توماس روزيكي أهداف اللقاء بالهدف الثاني لأرسنال في الدقيقة 88 .

وأكد مانشستر سيتي بهذا الفوز أنه قد يصبح أحد الفرق المنافسة بقوة على لقب المسابقة هذا الموسم بينما تجمد رصيد أرسنال عند ست نقاط وتراجع للمركز الثامن.


ليفربول VS بيرنلي ( 4 - 0 )
وصعد ليفربول على المركز الرابع في جدول المسابقة بعدما حقق فوزه الثاني على التوالي وهو الثالث له هذا الموسم بالتغلب على ضيفه بيرنلي 4/صفر.

ويدين ليفربول بالفضل الكبير في هذا الفوز إلى مهاجمه الإسرائيلي يوسي بن عيون الذي سجل له ثلاثة من الأهداف الأربعة في الدقائق 27 و61 و82 بينما سجل الهولندي ديرك كاوت الهدف الآخر في الدقيقة 41 .

ورفع ليفربول رصيده إلى تسع نقاط في المركز الرابع وتجمد رصيد بيرنلي عند ست نقاط في المركز الحادي عشر.

صور المباريات

----------


## The Gentle Man

الأرسنال يقضى على ويجان 

تمكن الأرسنال من تحقيق الفوز الثالث له فى الدورى الانجليزي هذا العام على حساب ضيفه  بملعب الامارات ويجان أتليتك برباعية نظيف فى شباك كريكيلاند حارس ويجان حملت توقيع المدافع البلجيكي توماس فيرمالين هدفين فى الدقيقة الـ 25 و الـ 49 و هدف للكرواتى ادواردو داسيلفا فى الدقيقة الـ 59 و صنع البديل الدانماراكي بندنتر أخر أهداف الأرسنال لقائد الفريق سيسك فابريجاس فى الدقيقة الـ 90 ليرتفع رصيد الأرسنال إلى المركز السادس بتسعة نقاط ويتوقف ويجان عند ستة نقاط بالمركز الثالث عشر . 

صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفربول يخطف الفوز برأسية توريس 
 
فى مباراة شهدت تألق المهاجم الأسباني فرناندو توريس تمكن ليفربول من هزم خصمه وستهام العنيد على ملعب الأبتون بارك بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين ليصل رصيد ليفربول من النقاط إلى 12 نقطة و يقف رصيد الهامرز عند أربعة نقاط .
سجل نجم اللقاء فرناندو توريس هدف اللقاء الأول فى الدقيقة الـ 20 و تعادل لوستهام المهاجم الجديد ديامنتى من ضربة جزاء فى الدقيقة الـ 30 و عاد الريدز من جديد للتقدم بهدف الهولندي ديرك كاوت فى الدقيقة الـ 42 و تمكن وستهام من انهاء الشوط الأول بالتعادل فى الدقيقة الـ 45 عن طريق مهاجمه كارلتون كول و فى الشوط اللقاء الثاني تمكن توريس من تسجيل هدفه الثاني بالمباراة و هدف ليفربول الثالث من تمريرة عرضية تلقاها من البديل الهولندي ريان بابل بالدقيقة الـ 75 .

صور اللقاء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تشيلسي

----------


## The Gentle Man

انتهت المسيرة الاسطورية لفريق تشيلسي في الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم اليوم السبت بهزيمته 1/3 أمام مضيفه ويجان في المرحلة السابعة من المسابقة التي شهدت طرد الحارس بيتر تشيك.

وتصدر مانشستر يونايتد ترتيب المسابقة بفارق الأهداف بتغلبه على مضيفه ستوك سيتي 2/صفر فيما أحرز المهاجم الأسباني فرناندو توريس ثلاثة أهداف (هاتريك) ليقود فريقه ليفربول لسحق ضيفه هال سيتي 6/1 فيما تغلب ارسنال على مضيفه فولهام 1/صفر.

وقال كارلو أنشيلوتي مدرب تشيلسي "لم نقدم مباراة جيدة ، كان أداء سيئا ، لا أعرف لما لم نلعب بشكل جيد".

وأضاف "ولكن هذه الأمور تحدث بعد الكثير من الانتصارات ، يجب أن نتقبل هذه الهزيمة ونعمل على إصلاح الأمور قبل المباراة القادمة".

وأوضح "ويجان لعب بشكل أفضل منا ، لعبوا بشكل منظم وقدموا كرة قدم جيدة ، كنت مندهشا ، كانت نتيجة منطقية".


ويجان VS تشيلسي ( 3 - 1 )

وعلى استاد "دي دبليو" ، منيت شباك تشيلسي بهدف بعد مرور 16 دقيقة عن طريق تيتوس برامبل الذي سدد كرة رأسية في الشباك إثر تمريرة من تشارلز انزوجبيا.

وتسبب حارس ويجان كريس كيركلاند في خطأ فادح ليتمكن المهاجم الإيفواري من تسجيل هدف التعادل بعد مرور دقيقتين من بداية الشوط الثاني.

وأشهر حكم المباراة البطاقة الحمراء في وجه حارس تشيلسي بيتر تشيك إثر عرقلته لهوجو روداليجا داخل منطقة الجزاء ، ليتقدم المهاجم الكولومبي لتسديد ضربة الجزاء محرزا منها الهدف الثاني لأصحاب الأرض في الدقيقة 53 .

وخرج أشلي كول مصابا ليكمل تشيلسي الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة بتسعة لاعبين قبل أن تتلقى شباكه هدفا جديدا في الوقت بدل الضائع بعدما استغل بول سكارنر تمريرة زميله ماينور فيفيجيروا .

 

ستوك سيتي VS مانشستر يونايتد ( 2 - 0 )
ومن ناحية أخرى ظل مانشستر يونايتد عاجزا عن التهديف طوال الساعة الأولى من المباراة في ملعب ستوك سيتي ولكن ديميتار برباتوف أحرز هدف السبق للفريق في الدقيقة 62 إثر تمريرة متقنة من ريان جيجز.

وأضاف جون أوشي الهدف الثاني بعدما ارتقى برأسه للضربة الحرة المباشرة التي نفذها جيجز قبل 13 دقيقة على نهاية المباراة.

وقال سير أليكس فيرجسون مدرب مانشستر يونايتد "ريان لاعب مهم لقد صنع الهدفين".

وتابع "شعرت بأن ذكائه سيجعله أكثر إزعاجا داخل الملعب".



ليفربول VS هال سيتي ( 6 - 1 )
وصعد ليفربول إلى المركز الثالث بفارق ثلاث نقاط خلف المتصدر بفضل فوزه على هال سيتي 6/1 .

وتقدم توريس بهدف للفريق في الدقيقة 12 بعدما تلقى تمريرة رائعة من ألبرت رييرا ليراوغ إبراهيما سونكو ويسدد في الشباك.

وتعادل جيوفاني لهال سيتي بعد ثلاث دقائق ولكن ليفربول أضاف الهدف الثاني له ولفريقه من مجهود فردي رائع في الدقيقة 28 قبل أن يسجل الهدف الثالث له ولفريقه في بداية الشوط الثاني ليرفع رصيده من الأهداف في الموسم الحالي إلى ثمانية أهداف.

وأضاف ستيفين جيرارد الهدف الرابع لليفربول في الدقيقة 60 قبل أن يؤكد ريان بابل ورييرا فوز أصحاب الأرض بتسجيل الهدفين الخامس والسادس في الثواني الأخيرة من المباراة.

وقال بينيتز بشأن مهاجمه توريس"في أخر ثلاث مباريات كان جيدا بالفعل ، إنه يتحسن من الناحية الذهنية ، ومستوى الجهد والتحركات والآن بدأ يظهر قدراته ، أعتقد أن بإمكانه تقديم ما هو أفضل".


فولهام VS ارسنال ( 1- 0 )
ومن ناحية أخرى يدين ارسنال بالفضل في فوزه على فولهام لحارسه البديل فيتو مانوني الذي تصدى لعدة هجمات خطيرة.

وأحرز روبين فان بيرس هدف الفوز لارسنال في الشوط الثاني بعدما تحكم بشكل رائع في تمريرة سيسك فابريجاس وسدد الكرة مباشرة في الشباك.


توتنهام VS بيرنلي ( 5 - 0 )
وأحرز المهاجم الايرلندي روبي كين أربعة أهداف ليقود فريقه توتنهام لسحق ضيفه بيرنلي بخمسة أهداف نظيفة فيما أحرز جيرمين جيناس الهدف الأخير لأصحاب الأرض.


بلاكبيرن VS استون فيلا ( 1 - 0 )
وتقدم جابريل اجبونلاهور بهدف لأستون فيلا بعد مرور ثلاث دقائق من المباراة التي أقيمت في ملعب بلاكبيرن قبل أن يتعادل كريستوفر سامبا لأصحاب الأرض في الدقيقة 24 .


صور اللقاء ويجان وتشيلسي 














 

صور لقاء ليفربول وهال سيتي 
























صور لقاء ماشستر يونايتد مع ستوك ستي 

















صور لقاء ارسنال مع فولها

----------


## The Gentle Man

الآباتشى يقود السيتي للفوز من جديد 

قاد مهاجم مانشستر سيتي كارلوس تيفيز فريقه للفوز الخامس فى الدورى الأنجليزي هذا العام على حساب وستهام بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد فى المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين فى ختام الأسبوع السابع على ملعب السيتي أوف مانشستر .

سجل أهداف مانشستر سيتي كارلوس تيفيز هدفين الأول و الثالث فى الدقيقتين الـ 5 و الـ 61 و البلغارى بتروف من ضربة ثابتة فى الدقيقة الـ 32 بينما سجل هدف وستهام الوحيد مهاجم المنتخب الأنجليزي كارلتون كول فى الدقيقة الـ 24 ليرتفع رصيد السيتزن للنقطة الـ 15 بالمركز الخامس و يتوقف الهامرز عند النقطة الـ 4 فى المركز الثامن عشر .


صور المباراة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]تشيلسي وبس  :SnipeR (62): 


شكرا جنتل على الأخبار  :SnipeR (51): 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة اليونايتد للقاء سندرلاند 

ستيف بروس مدرب سندرلاند يخوض مباراة هامة ضد النادى الذى تألق فى صفوفه ويشجعه إلى الآن مانشستر يونايتد , سندرلاند خارج من فوز كبير على حساب ولفرهامبتون بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدفين وكذلك اليونايتد قادم من فوز خارج الديار بهدفين نظيفين على حساب ستوك سيتي و يسعي الشياطين الحمر لإستغلال مواجهة البلوز وليفربول و ضمان تعثر أحدهما من خلال زيادة النقاط عن أحد المنافسين و إليكم تشكيلة اليونايتد المتوقعة للقاء :

----------


## The Gentle Man

بروس يوقف اليونايتد فى الأولد ترافرد 
مانشستر يونايتد VS سندرلاند ( 2 - 2 )
­أفلت فريق مانشستر يونايتد من الهزيمة على ملعبه "أولد ترافورد" وتعادل مع ضيفه سندرلاند 2/2 اليوم السبت في المرحلة الثامنة من الدوري الإنجليزي لكرة القدم.

ورفع مانشستر يونايتد بذلك رصيده إلى 19 نقطة في الصدارة بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام تشيلسي الذي يمكنه انتزاع المركز الأول في حالة فوزه على ليفربول في المباراة التي تجمع الفريقين غدا الأحد بالمرحلة نفسها.

وافتتح سندرلاند التسجيل بعد سبع دقائق فقط من بداية المباراة بهدف للاعب دارين بينت ثم تعادل مانشستر بهدف أحرزه ديميتار برباتوف في الدقيقة 51 .

وفي الدقيقة 58 سجل كيونواين جونز الهدف الثاني لسندرلاند وكاد اللقاء أن ينتهي بفوز الفريق الضيف 2/1 لكن باتريس ايفرا أنقذ مانشستر يونايتد من الهزيمة وسجل له هدف التعادل 2/2 في الثواني الأخيرة من المباراة.

وفي مباراتين أخريين اليوم تغلب هال سيتي على ويجان وبيرنلي على برمنجهام بنتيجة واحدة 2/1 .


وولفرهامبتون vs وبورتسموث ( 0 - 1 )
وفي المباراة التي جمعت بين وولفرهامبتون وبورتسموث سجل حسن يبدا هدف الفوز لبورتسموث في الدقيقة 20 ، حيث نجح الفريق الذي يدربه بول هارت في الحفاظ على تقدمه حتى النهاية وتصدى الحارس ديفيد جيمس لعدة كرات خطيرة.

وحصد بورتسموث أول ثلاث نقاط له في المسابقة ولا يزال في المركز العشرين الأخير حيث أنه الفوز الأول له بعد سبع هزائم متتالية.


بولتون VS توتنهام ( 2 - 2 )
وانفرد توتنهام بالمركز الثالث بعدما تعادل مع مضيفه بولتون 2/2 ، حيث تقدم بولتون بهدف للاعب ريكاردو جاردنر بعد دقيقتين من بداية المباراة ثم أدرك توتنهام التعادل عن طريق نيكو كرانجكار في الدقيقة 34 .

وفي الشوط الثاني تقدم بولتون بهدف سجله كيفين ديفيز لكن توتنهام الذي يدربه المدير الفني هاري ريدناب أدرك التعادل مجددا بهدف للاعب فيدران كورلوكا في الدقيقة 73 .


بيرنلي VS برمنجهام ( 2 - 1 )
وفاز بيرنلي على برمنجهام 2/1 ليرفع الأول رصيده إلى 12 نقطة في المركز التاسع ويتجمد رصيد برمنجهام عند سبع نقاط في المركز الخامس عشر.

وتقدم بيرنلي بهدفين سجلهما ستيفان فليتشر وأندريه بيكي في الدقيقتين 53 و62 ثم رد برمنجهام بهدفه في الدقيقة الأخيرة من اللقاء وكان من نصيب سيباستيان لارسون.
 
هال سيتي VS ويجان ( 2 - 1 )
وبالنتيجة نفسها تغلب هال سيتي على ويجان ليرتفع رصيد هال سيتي إلى سبع نقاط في المركز السابع عشر ويتجمد رصيد ويجان عند تسع نقاط في المركز الحادي عشر.

وتقدم هال سيتي بهدفيه في الدقيقتين 60 و68 وسجلهما يان فينيجور أوف هيسيلينج وديبرسون مارسيو جيوفاني ثم سجل سكوت سينكلير هدف ويجان قبل ثلاث دقائق من نهاية اللقاء.
صور مباراة المان مع سندرلاند

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفربول ساعي لاستعادة الثقة.. وايقاف انتصارات البلوز. 
 
يعود ليفربول لمعمعه الدورى المحلى مره اخرى ... بذهابه الى لندن ... ومواجهه احسن فرق الدورى من حيث النتائج فى بدايه الموسم ... وذلك بعد تجربته الفاشله فى الشامبيونزليج امام الفريق الايطالى فيورنتيا وهزيمته بنتيجه 2/0 ...  



بطاقه المباراه  
الفريقين : ليفربول و تشيلسى


المناسبه : الجوله الثامنه من الدورى الانجليزى (البريمير ليج ) 
ملعب المباراه : الستامفورد بريدج 

القناه الناقله : showsports 1 & 2 


اليوم والتاريخ  
 

اليوم و التاريخ : الاحد 4/10/2009 

التوقيت : 6.00 مساءً بتوقيت مكه المكرمهً.... 

ملعب المباراة 
 
 

ستامفورد بريدج - stamford bridge 


سنة الانشاء - 1877


السعة التقديرية - 42 الف متفرج

 
حكم المباراة 
مارتن أتكينسون 

 

الحكام المساعدون 


مساعدي الحكم : ديفيد ريتشاردسون & وفيل شارب
الحكم الرابع : سيمون بينيت








[ .. Chelsea VS Liverpool .. ]كلاسيكو الكبار .. قمة وصراع من نار .. !





يعود أحمر الميرسيسايد ليفربول إلى الستانـفورد بريدج مجدداً وهو من كان متسبباً في أخر مباراة بين الفريقين في الدوري على هذا الملعب بـ أيقاف الرقم التاريخي لـ اصحاب الارض والذي بلغ 86 مباراة لم تتعرض بها آسود غرب لندن للخسارة !!


تلـك الخسارة قد ثأر منها تشلسي لاحقاً بعدما أصبح أول نادي أنجليزي يتمكن من هزيمة ليفربول في معقله الأنفيلد رود أوروبياً ..


لقاءات الفريقين في السنوات القليلة الماضية سواءً كانت أوروبية أم محلية دائماً ما كانت مباريات تكتيكيه شديده الحذر لا تخلوا من الاثاره والندية بسبب تقارب المستوى بين الفريقين ! ..


الفريقان لعبـا في أخر 5 مواسم 24 مباراة كان نصيب تشلسي بالفوز منها 10 مباريات و ليفربول 7 مباريات ومثلها إنتهت بالتعادل ..

لا شـك على أن الموقعه القادمة بين الفريقين تعد أقوى مواجهة بالجولة الجديدة بالبريمير ليغ .. و حتما أن نتيجة اللقاء ستحدد بشكل كبير شكل المنافسه على اللقب هذا الموسم ..



مواجهات الفريقين 


 


- الفريقان لعبا في آخر 5 مواسم 24 مباراة كان نصيب تشلسي بالفوز منها 10 مباريات و ليفربول 7 مباريات ومثلها إنتهت بالتعادل ..


- ليفربول هزم تشلسي ذهاباً وإياباً الموسم الماضي للمرة الأولى منذ موسم 1989 - 1990 الذي فاز فيه الفريق الأحمر بلقب الدوري ..


- ليفربول لم يخسر في آخر خمس مباريات على صعيد الدوري ضد تشلسي منذ أن فاز عليه البلوز 1-0 على ستامفورد بريدج في شهر أبريل من عام 2007 ..


- تشلسي لم يتمكن من هز شباك ليفربول في آخر ثلاث مباريات بينهما على صعيد الدوري .. آخر هدف سجله البلوز في مرمى ليفربول في الدوري كان من ضربة جزاء نفذها فرانك لامبارد في مباراة الفريقين على الستامفورد بريدج التي انتهت بنتيجة 1-1 في شهر أغسطس من عام 2007 .



تشكيلة الفريقين

----------


## غسان

النصر حليفنا كمان شوي المباراه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالتوفيق غسان 

المباراة نار 
ومبين انه البلوز ضاغط
بس لا ننسى هجمات الليفر المرتده

----------


## The Gentle Man

دروجبا يقود البلوز للصدارة بفوزه على ليفربول 

تغلب تشيلسي على ضيفه ليفربول 2/صفر اليوم الأحد في المرحلة الثامنة من الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم ليستعيد صدارة المسابقة من بين أنياب مانشستر يونايتد.

وأحرز الفرنسيان نيكولاس أنيلكا وفلورنت مالودا هدفي الفوز لتشيلسي ليرفع الفريق رصيده إلى 21 نقطة في الصدارة بفارق نقطتين أمام مانشستر يونايتد بينما تجمد رصيد ليفربول عند 15 نقطة في المركز الخامس بفارق الأهداف خلف ارسنال صاحب المركز الرابع .

وضغط ليفربول بقوة على تشيلسي طوال المباراة وأهدر النجم الأسباني فرناندو توريس فرصتين حقيقيتين وفي الناحية الأخرى تصدى خوسيه ريينا لهجمتين خطيرتين وأضاع الألماني مايكل بالاك فرصة مؤكدة.

وشهدت المباراة صراعا مريرا بين الفريقين ولكن تشيلسي نجح في التقدم بهدف بعد مرور ساعة من زمن المباراة عندما انتزع فرانك لامبارد الكرة من خافيير ماسكيرانو قبل أن يمررها إلى ديديه دروجبا الذي ارسلها بدوره لأنيلكا ليكون مصير الكرة إلى داخل الشباك.

وضغط ليفربول بكامل خطوطه لإدراك التعادل ولكن في الدقيقة الأخيرة من المباراة تلقى مالودا تمريرة رائعة من دروجبا ليسكن الكرة إلى داخل الشباك محرزا الهدف الثاني لتشيلسي.

صور اللقاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

قلب فريق أستون فيلا تأخره بهدف أمام تشيلسي إلى الفوز 2/1 اليوم السبت في افتتاح المرحلة التاسعة من الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم.

وأحرز المدافعان ريتشارد دون وجيمس كولينز هدفين ليردا على الهدف الذي تقدم به الإيفواري ديدييه دروجبا لتشيلسي.

وتسبب أستون فيلا في حرمان تشيلسي من تعزيز موقعه في الصدارة وألحق به مرارة الهزيمة الثانية على التوالي خارج ملعبه.

ورغم الهزيمة ظل تشيلسي في الصدارة برصيد 21 نقطة ولكن حامل اللقب مانشستر يونايتد صاحب المركز الثاني برصيد 19 نقطة بإمكانه انتزاع الصدارة في حال فوزه على بولتون على ملعب أولد ترافورد في وقت لاحق اليوم.

وصعد أستون فيلا إلى المركز الخامس بعدما رفع رصيده إلى 16 نقطة.

وبدأ فيلا المباراة بشكل رائع وحرمه حكم المباراة من ضربة جزاء بعدما قام جوزيه بوسينجوا بعرقلة جابريل اجبونلاهور داخل منطقة الجزاء ليحرمه من تسجيل هدف محقق.

وعلى عكس سير اللعب تقدم تشيلسي بهدف بعد مرور ربع ساعة عن طريق هدافه دروجبا.

ووصلت الكرة إلى دروجبا على بعد 30 ياردة من المرمى ليطلق قذيفة صاروخية اصطدمت بالأرض ثم قفزت داخل شباك براد فريديل.

واعتمد أستون فيلا على المهارات الفردية للاعبيه في سعيه لمعادلة النتيجة حتى جاء التعادل من ضربة ركنية نفذها أشلي يونج حيث أخطأ فرانك لامبارد الكرة سهوا لتصل إلى ريتشارد دون الذي سددها برأسه داخل الشباك.

وبعد مرور خمس دقائق من بداية الشوط الثاني كان أستون فيلا على موعد مع الهدف الثاني من ضربة ركنية استغلها جيمس كولينز وأسكنها برأسه داخل الشباك.

صور اللقاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشستر يونايتد VS بولتون ( 2 - 1 )

انتزع فريق مانشستر يونايتد صدارة الدوري الإنجليزي لكرة القدم من تشيلسي بعدما تغلب على ضيفه بولتون 2/1 اليوم السبت في المرحلة التاسعة من المسابقة والتي شهدت فوز أستون فيلا على تشيلسي 2/1 في وقت سابق اليوم.

وتقدم مانشستر يونايتد بعد أربع دقائق فقط من بداية المباراة بهدف سجله زات نايت لاعب بولتون (عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه) ثم أضاف أنتونيو فالنسيا الهدف الثاني للفريق في الدقيقة 33 ليكون الهدف الأول له منذ انضمامه إلى الفريق في الصيف.

ورد بولتون بهدف سجله ماتيو تايلور قبل 15 دقيقة من نهاية المباراة.

ورفع مانشستر يونايتد رصيده إلى 22 نقطة لينتزع المركز الأول من تشيلسي الذي تراجع إلى المركز الثاني برصيد 21 نقطة.
وحافظ توتنهام على موقعه في المركز الثالث بعدما رفع رصيده إلى 19 نقطة بفوزه على مضيفه بورتسموث 2/1 ، ويليه أرسنال في المركز الرابع برصيد 18 نقطة بعدما تغلب على برمنجهام 3/1 ، وتتبقى لأرسنال مباراة مؤجلة واحدة.

ونجح مانشستر يونايتد في استغلال هزيمة تشيلسي المفاجئة أمام أستون فيلا ، وتقدم في الدقيقة الخامسة من مباراته أمام بولتون حيث انطلق باتريس إفرا نحو المرمى ومرر الكرة إلى مايكل أوين الذي سددها وحاول المدافع زات نايت تشتيتها لكنه وجهها نحو مرمى فريقه عن طريق الخطأ.

ودعم مانشستر تقدمه بالهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 33 وسجله الإكوادوري فالنسيا إثر تمريرة من جاري نيفيل ليكون الهدف الأول له منذ انضمامه إلى الفريق حامل اللقب قادما من ويجان.

وبعدها كثف بولتون ضغطه الهجومي على مرمى مانشستر ونجح تايلور في إسكان الكرة في شباك الحارس فان دير سار في الدقيقة 75 ، لكنه دون جدوى حيث خرج بولتون من المباراة صفر اليدين.


بوتسموث VS توتنهام ( 2 - 1 )

وتغلب توتنهام على مضيفه بورتسموث 2/1 ليرفع الأول رصيده إلى 19 نقطة في المركز الثالث ويتجمد رصيد بورتسموث عند ثلاث نقاط في المركز العشرين الأخير.

وتقدم توتنهام بهدفين سجلهما ليدلي كينج وجيرمين ديفو في الشوط الأول ثم رد بورتسموث بهدف أحرزه كيفن برينس بواتينج في الدقيقة 59 .

وأنهى كل من الفريقين المباراة بعشرة لاعبين حيث طرد جيرمين ديفو من صفوف توتنهام في الدقيقة 62 كما أشهر الحكم البطاقة الحمراء في وجه مايكل براون لاعب بورتسموث في الثواني الأخيرة لحصوله على الإنذار الثاني.

ارسنال VS برمنجهام ( 3 - 1 )

وفي المباراة التي جمعت بين أرسنال وبرمنجهام تقدم أرسنال بهدفين سجلهما روبن فان بيرسي وآبو ديابي في الدقيقتين 16 و18 ثم رد برمنجهام بهدف للاعب لي بوير في الدقيقة 38 قبل أن يختتم أندري أرشافين التسجيل بالهدف الثالث لأرسنال في الدقيقة 84 .


سندرلاند VS ليفربول ( 1 - 0 )

وتغلب سندرلاند على ضيفه ليفربول بهدف وحيد سجله دارين بينت في الدقيقة الخامسة من المباراة ليرفع سندرلاند رصيده إلى 16 نقطة في المركز السابع بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام ليفربول.


ستوك سيتي VS ويستهام يونايتد ( 2 - 1 )

وسجل جيمس بيتي هدفين قاد بهما ستوك سيتي للفوز على ضيفه ويستهام يونايتد ، ليرفع ستوك سيتي رصيده إلى 12 نقطة في المركز التاسع ويتجمد رصيد ويستهام عند خمس نقاط في المركز التاسع عشر قبل الأخير.


وافتتح بيتي التسجيل لستوك سيتي في الدقيقة 11 من ضربة جزاء ثم تعادل ويستهام بهدف للاعب ماتيو ابسون في الدقيقة 34 قبل أن يحسم بيتي اللقاء لصالح ستوك سيتي بالهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 68 .




وتعادل إيفرتون مع وولفرهامبتون 1/1 ليرفع الأول رصيده إلى 11 نقطة في المركز الحادي عشر مقابل ثماني نقاط لوولفرهامبتون في المركز الرابع عشر.

----------


## The Gentle Man

صور لقاء ارسنال وبرمنجهام














 

صور لقاء مانشستر وبولتون




















 

صور لقاء ليفربول وسندرلاند

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*يسلموا جنتل 
*[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشستر سيتي يهدر فرصة الانضمام لكبار الدوري الإنجليزي 
ويجان اتليتك VS مانشستر سيتي ( 1 - 1 )

أهدر فريق مانشستر سيتي فرصة الصعود إلى المركز الثالث بترتيب الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم اليوم الأحد بعد أن تعادل مع مضيفه ويجان 1/1 فيما انتزع بلاكبيرن فوزا ثمينا من ضيفه بيرنلي 3/2 في المرحلة التاسعة من المسابقة.

وتعادل مانشستر سيتي ، الذي خاض النصف ساعة الأخيرة من المباراة بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد بابلو زاباليتا ، يعني أنه ظل في المركز الخامس برصيد 17 نقطة بفارق خمس نقاط خلف مانشستر يونايتد المتصدر ، مع تبقي مباراة مؤجلة للفريق.

ومن ناحية أخرى صعد بلاكبيرن إلى المركز الثاني عشر برصيد عشر نقاط بفارق نقطتين ومركزين أمام بيرنلي.

وفي مباراة مفتوحة على استاد "دي دبليو" تقدم ويجان بهدف في الوقت بدل الضائع للشوط الأول عندما لم ينجح شاي جيفين في التصدي لتسديدة هوجو روداليجا لتصل الكرة إلى تشارلز نزوجبيا الذي لم يجد أي صعوبة في تسديد الكرة داخل الشباك.

ولكن مدرب ويجان روبرتو مارتينز شعر بخيبة أمل في فريقه الذي لم ينجح في الحفاظ على تقدمه سوى 63 ثانية عندما أدرك البلغاري مارتين بيتروف التعادل لمانشستر سيتي مستغلا التمريرة الرائعة من جانب كارلوس تيفيز.

وتعرض مانشستر سيتي لصدمة قوية في منتصف الشوط الثاني بعد حصول زاباليتا على البطاقة الصفراء الثانية لتدخله بعنف مع جاسون سكوتلاند.

وتسبب طرد زاباليتا في زيادة الإثارة داخل الملعب حيث لاحت العديد والعديد من الفرص لكلا الفريقين ولكن دون أن ينجح أحدهما في هز الشباك.
 
بلاكبيرن VS بيرنلي ( 3 - 2 )

وفي وقت سابق اليوم ، قلب فريق بلاكبيرن تأخره بهدف أمام ضيفه بيرنلي إلى الفوز 3/2 على ملعب " ايوود بارك" .

وتقدم روبي بليك بهدف مبكر لبيرنلي قبل أن يحرز ديفيد دان وفرانكو دي سانتو وباسكال شيمبوندا ثلاثة أهداف لأصحاب الأرض في الشوط الأول ثم أضاف كريس إيجيلز الهدف الثاني لبيرنلي في الدقيقة الأخيرة من المباراة.

وهذا هو الفوز الثالث لبلاكبيرن في الموسم الحالي ليصعد الفريق إلى المركز الثاني عشر برصيد عشر نقاط بفارق نقطتين أمام بيرنلي صاحب المركز الرابع عشر.

وتقدم فريق بيرنلي بهدف بعد مرور خمس دقائق من بداية المباراة عندما أطلق روبي بليك قذيفة صاروخية من مسافة 25 ياردة سكنت شباك الحارس بول روبينسون.

ولكن جاء رد أصحاب الأرض بعد خمس دقائق فقط عن طريق ديفيد دان إثر تمريرة رائعة من فرانكو دي سانتو.

وكان اللاعب الصاعد دي سانتو المعار من صفوف تشيلسي على موعد مع تسجيل الهدف الثاني لبلاكبيرن في الدقيقة 23 من ضربة رأسية من مسافة قريبة مستغلا حال الارتباك في منطقة جزاء بيرنلي.

وبدا أن صاحب الأرض في طريقه لتحقيق فوز حاسم عندما اخترق باسكال شيمبوندا دفاعات بيرنلي وأحرز الهدف الثالث لبلاكبيرن في الوقت بدل الضائع من الشوط الأول.

وفي الدقيقة الأخيرة من المباراة أحرز بيرنلي هدفا شرفيا عندما اخترق ستيفين جوردان من الناحية اليسرى ومرر الكرة إلى البديل كريس إيجيلز الذى لم يجد صعوبة في تسجيل الهدف الثاني لفريقه ولكنه لم يكن كافيا لتعديل النتيجة.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تيرى يقود البلوز للتفوق فى الكلاسيكو 

أعطت رأسية قائد تشيلسى جون تيرى فى الدقيقة الـ 76 الفوز بهدف نظيف فى الكلاسيكو على حساب مانشستر يونايتد فى المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين على ملعب ستامفورد بريدج بالأسبوع الـ 12 من الدورى الأنجليزي الممتاز , النتيجة لم تفسر عن أداء الفريقين فى اللقاء فتشيلسى قدم واحدة من المباريات المتواضعة الفنية فى حين تفوق الشياطين الحمر فى لندن بالرغم من الغيابات برباتوف , ريو فيرديناند و نيمانيا فيديتش .
بفوز كارلو أنشيلوتي الثانى على حساب السير اليكس فيرجسون هذا الموسم يتمسك تشيلسى بصدارة الدورى برصيد 30 نقطة متفوقاّ بفارق خمسة نقاط على حساب كلا من الأرسنال و اليونايتد بـ 25 نقطة . 

صور اللقاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

ثلاثية روني تقود مانشستر للفوز على بورتسموث في الدوري الإنجليزي 

سجل النجم الإنجليزي واين روني ثلاثية (هاتريك) قاد بها فريق مانشستر يونايتد إلى الفوز على بورتسموث 4/1 في عقر داره اليوم السبت في المرحلة الرابعة عشرة من الدوري الإنجليزي لكرة القدم .

ورفع مانشستر يونايتد رصيده إلى 31 نقطة في المركز الثاني ليقلص الفارق الذي يفصله عن المتصدر تشيلسي إلى نقطتين ، بينما تجمد رصيد بورتسموث عند سبع نقاط في المركز العشرين الأخير.

ويمكن لتشيلسي توسيع الفارق إلى خمس نقاط في حالة فوزه على أرسنال صاحب المركز الثالث في المباراة التي تجمع الفريقين غدا الأحد في المرحلة نفسها.

وفي مباريات أخرى جرت اليوم تغلب ويستهام على بيرنلي 5/3 وويجان على سندرلاند 1/صفر وتعادل فولهام مع بولتون 1/1 ومانشستر سيتي مع هالي سيتي بالنتيجة نفسها وبلاكبيرن مع ستوك سيتي سلبيا .

وسجل روني مهاجم المنتخب الإنجليزي الهدفين الأول والثالث من ضربتي جزاء وكان الهدف الرابع للفريق من نصيب ريان جيجز.

ومني بورتسموث بالهزيمة في أول مباراة له تحت قيادة مديره الفني الجديد الإسرائيلي أفرام جرانت .

وأهدر مانشستر سيتي فرصة الصعود إلى المركز الخامس بتعادله مع هال سيتي 1/1 ، ليكون التعادل السابع على التوالي للفريق الذي يدربه المدير الفني مارك هيوز .

وظل ستوك سيتي وفولهام في المركزين التاسع والعاشر على الترتيب بعدما تعادلا مع بلاكبيرن وبولتون . بينما غادر ويستهام مراكز الهبوط بفوزه على بيرنلي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسى يهزم البومبي بصعوبة 
حقق تشيلسى فوز صعب على حساب مدربه السابق غرانت مدرب بورتسموث بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد على ملعب ستامفورد بريدج فى الأسبوع السابع عشر من الدورى الأنجليزي الممتاز , تقدم نيكولاس أنيلكا لتشيلسى بهدف جاء فى الدقيقة الـ 28 من تمريرة زميله المدافع أليكس و تعادل بيكوين للبومبي فى الدقيقة الـ 51 و أنقذ ايفانوفيتش البلوز بحصوله على ضربة جزاء نفذها لمبارد فى الدقيقة الـ 79 ليحقق تشيلسى ثلاثة نقاط صعبة و يستمر فى الصدارة بفارق ثلاثة نقاط عن اليونايتد و برصيد 40 نقطة .

----------


## The Gentle Man

الأرسنال يتعادل أمام بيرنلى  

فقد الأرسنال نقطتين ثمينتين فى سباق الدورى الأنجليزي الممتاز هذا الموسم و تعادل بهدف لهدف أمام مستضيفه بيرنلى بالأسبوع الـ 17 من الدورى الأنجليزي الممتاز على ملعب تورف مور فى مدينة بورنلى , سجل قائد المدفعجية سيسك فابريغاس هدف الأرسنال الوحيد فى الدقيقة السابعة بينما تعادل المدافع الإسكتلندى غراهام الكسندر لبيرنلى من ضربة جزاء فى الدقيقة التاسعة و الخمسون ليتقاسم الفريقين نقاط اللقاء و يصبح الأرسنال فى المركز الثالث برصيد 32 نقطة .

----------


## The Gentle Man

الليفر يفلت من صحوة ويغان المتأخرة 
أفلت ليفربول من صحوة ويغان أتليتك فى الخمسة دقائق الأخيرة من لقاء ملعب الأنفيلد وحقق ليفربول الفوز على حساب ويغان بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد , سيطر ليفربول على اللقاء منذ البداية و تقدم بهدف لمهاجمه الفرنسى الشاب دافيد نغوغ فى الدقيقة الـ 9 و أضاف المهاجم البديل فرناندو توريس فى الدقيقة الـ 79 و لكن الدقائق الأخيرة شهدت صحوة ويغان بهدف لتشارلز نزوبيا فى الدقيقة الـ 90 و تمكن دفاع ليفربول من الخروج من الدقائق الأخيرة بالفوز و الوصول للنقطة 27 و التواجد فى المركز السادس .

----------


## ابو نعيم

ذاق فريق مانشستر يونايتد مرارة الهزيمة الثانية في غضون أسبوع وسقط أمام مضيفه فولهام صفر/3 اليوم السبت في المرحلة الثامنة عشر من الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم ليتعرض الفريق لكبوة جديدة في إطار حملته للفوز باللقب المحلي للمرة الرابعة على التوالي.

وجاءت أهداف فولهام بتوقيع داني ميرفي وبوبي زامورا ودامين داف ليحقق الفريق الفوز على مانشستر يونايتد للموسم الثاني على التوالي.

وتجمد رصيد مانشستر يونايتد عند 37 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق ثلاث نقاط خلف تشيلسي المتصدر والذي قد ينجح في تعزيز موقعه في الصدارة عبر الفوز على مضيفه ويستهام غدا الأحد.

الف الف الف مبروك للفولهام هذا الفوز الرائع والجميل

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشستر يسقط بالثلاثة أمام فولهام وبورتسموث يزيد معاناة ليفربول بالدوري الإنجليزي 


ذاق فريق مانشستر يونايتد مرارة الهزيمة الثانية في غضون أسبوع وسقط أمام مضيفه فولهام صفر/3 اليوم السبت في المرحلة الثامنة عشر من الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم ليتعرض الفريق لكبوة جديدة في إطار حملته للفوز باللقب المحلي للمرة الرابعة على التوالي.

وجاءت أهداف فولهام بتوقيع داني ميرفي وبوبي زامورا ودامين داف ليحقق الفريق الفوز على مانشستر يونايتد للموسم الثاني على التوالي.

وتجمد رصيد مانشستر يونايتد عند 37 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق ثلاث نقاط خلف تشيلسي المتصدر والذي قد ينجح في تعزيز موقعه في الصدارة عبر الفوز على مضيفه ويستهام غدا الأحد.

وصعد أستون فيلا إلى المركز الثالث بفضل فوزه على ستوك سيتي بهدف نظيف فيما سقط ليفربول أمام مضيفه بورستموث صفر/2 .

وقفز توتنهام إلى المركز الرابع عبر الفوز على مضيفه بلاكبيرن 2/صفر فيما انتزع مانشستر سيتي فوزا ثمينا من ضيفه سندرلاند 4/3 .

وعلى ملعب "كرافين كوتاج" ظهر فولهام بمظهر رائع ونجح في خطف هدف السبق في الدقيقة 22 إثر تسديدة رائعة من ميرفي.

وأضاف زامورا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة الأولى من بداية الشوط الثاني قبل أن يختتم داف أهداف الفريق في الدقيقة 75 من تسديدة صاروخية.

وقاد جون كارو فريقه أستون فيلا للفوز على ستوك سيتي بعد أن أحرز هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 61 ليصعد الفريق إلى المركز الثالث.

وأحرز المهاجم الدولي بيتر كراوتش هدفين قاد بهما توتنهام للفوز على بلاكبيرن والصعود إلى المركز الرابع.

وعلى ملعب مانشستر سيتي تقدم أصحاب الأرض بهدفين حملا توقيع روكي سانتا كروز وكارلوس تيفيز ثم أدرك سندرلاند التعادل بهدفين عن طريق جون مينساه وجوردان هندرسون.

وأضاف كريج بيلامي الهدف الثالث لمانشستر سيتي ثم تعادل كينويني جونز لسندرلاند ونجح سانتا كروز في حسم الفوز والنقاط الثلاث لمانشستر سيتي بتسجيله الهدف الثاني له والرابع لفريقه.

وفي وقت سابق اليوم ، انتزع فريق بورتسموث المتعثر ثلاث نقاط عصيبة في صراعه نحو الهروب من قاع الدوري الإنجليزي وتغلب على ضيفه ليفربول 2/صفر .

وأحرز نذير بالحاج وفريدريك بيكيون هدفي المباراة ليقودا بورتسموث لرفع رصيده إلى 14 نقطة بالتساوي مع ويستهام بعد أن أذاق الفريق ضيفه ليفربول مرارة الهزيمة السابعة في الموسم الحالي.

وتعرض الأرجنتيني خافيير ماسكيرانو للطرد في نهاية الشوط الأول بسبب تدخله بعنف وبالتالي لم ينجح ليفربول في العودة إلى مجريات المباراة.

وتقدم الجزائري نذير بالحاج بهدف لبورتسموث في الدقيقة 33 إثر تسديدة عالية (لوب) وتحولت الأمور من سيء إلى أسوأ بالنسبة لليفربول بعد حصول ماسكيرانو على بطاقة حمراء.

وبدا أن ماسكيرانو تعرض لإصابة قوية في الركبة لحظة تدخله مع تال بن حايم.

واستغل بورتسموث النقص العديد في صفوف ليفربول ونجح في تسجيل الهدف الثاني عن طريق بيكيون إثر تسديدة رائعة بقدمه اليمنى في الدقيقة 83 .

وظل ليفربول في المركز السادس ولكنه قد يفقد هذا المركز بسهولة ليبتعد الفريق خطوة أخرى عن احتلال أحد المراكز الأربعة الأولى بترتيب المسابقة والتي تؤهل تلقائيا إلى دوري أبطال أوروبا في الموسم المقبل.

وقال رافاييل بينيتز المدير الفني لليفربول "أعتقد أنه كان يجب أن نحصل على ضربة جزاء في الشوط الأول ، الذي سيطرنا عليه ولكن شباكنا منيت بهدف من خطأ ساذج وبعد ذلك تسببت حالة الطرد في تغيير مسار المباراة".

وأضاف "في الشوط الثاني وفي ظل وجود عشرة لاعبين فإن عليك أن تتقدم للأمام وتهاجم ، تركنا الكثير من المساحات الخالية وعملنا بجدية ، وهذا ذهب في صالحهم (بورتسموث) ، لقد لعبوا بشكل جيد".

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسي يتعادل مع ويستهام ويواصل تربعه على عرش الدوري الإنجليزي 
أهدر فريق تشيلسي فرصة توسيع الفارق إلى ست نقاط أمام مانشستر يونايتد في صدارة الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم بعد أن تعادل مع مضيفه ويستهام 1/1 اليوم الأحد في المرحلة الثامنة عشر للمسابقة.

وبعد هزيمة مانشستر يونايتد صفر/3 أمام فولهام امس السبت ، كان بإمكان تشيلسي أن يبتعد بالصدارة قبل أعياد الميلاد (الكريسماس) ، ولكن التعادل أبقاه على مسافة أربع نقاط من مانشستر يونايتد ، صاحب المركز الثاني ، وست نقاط أمام ارسنال ، صاحب المركز الثاني ، والذي لاتزال له مباراة مؤجلة.

وقف الحظ إلى جانب تشيلسي في إدراك التعادل بضربة جزاء مشكوك في صحتها نفذها فرانك لامبارد بنجاح بعد أن تقدم اليساندرو ديامانتي بهدف لويستهام في الشوط الأول من ضربة جزاء أيضا .

ومنذ الفوز على ارسنال نهاية تشرين ثان/نوفمبر الماضي ، تراجع أداء تشيلسي كثيرا حيث لم يفز الفريق سوى في مباراة واحدة من أخر خمس مباريات ، على مستوى جميع المنافسات.

وظهر تشيلسي بشكل طيب في الشوط الأول ، وكاد أن يتقدم بهدف في الدقيقة 22 ولكن سكوت باركر شتت تسديدة برانيسلاف ايفانوفيتش قبل أن تتجاوز خط المرمى.

وطالب لاعبو تشيلسي بضربتي جزاء ، الأولى من لمسة يد لداني جابيدسون والثانية بسبب عرقلة جوليان فاوبرت لسالمون كالو

واحتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء لويستهام قبل أربع دقائق من نهاية الشوط الأول عندما انطلق جاك كوليسون بالكرة إلى داخل منطقة جزاء تشيلسي قبل أن يتعرض للعرقلة من جانب أشلي كول.

وانبرى ديامانتي لتسديدة ضربة الجزاء وسدد على يسار بيتر تشيك الذي قفز في الاتجاه الأخر.

وبدا أن تشيلسي يستحق ضربة جزاء عندما تردد الحارس روب جرين في التعامل مع كرة عالية قبل أن يتدخل بقوة معترضا كالو للإمساك بها ، ولكن الحكم مايك دين أشار باستمرار اللعب .

واحتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء لتشيلسي بعد ما بدا ان ماثيو اوبسون تسبب في عرقلة دانييل ستوريدج داخل منطقة الجزاء.

ونفذ لامبارد ضربة الجزاء بنجاح ، ولكن الحكم طالبه بإعادتها مرتين ، وقد نجح في المحاولات الثلاث.

ورفع ويستهام رصيده إلى 15 نقطة في المركز التاسع عشر قبل الأخير بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام بورتسموث متذيل الترتيب.

ومدد برمنجهام سيتي مسيرته الخالية من الهزائم إلى ثماني مباريات بعد تعادله مع مضيفه إيفرتون 1/1 .

وتقدم دينيار بيلي اليتدينوف بهدف لإيفرتون في الدقيقة السادسة مستغلا تمريرة لويس ساها ،قبل أن ينطلق بالكرة ليسدد في شباك جو هارت.

وأدرك برمنجهام التعادل في الدقيقة 21 عندما استغل سيباستيان لارسون تمريرة كريستيان بينيتز وأحرز الهدف الرابع له في الموسم الحالي.

وفي وقت سابق اليوم ، قاد نيناد ميلياس وكيفين دويل فريقهما، ولفرهامبتون ، للفوز على ضيفه بيرنلي 2/صفر .

وأبتعد ولفرهامبتون عن منطقة الهبوط وصعد إلى المركز الثاني عشر برصيد 19 نقطة بفارق الأهداف أمام بيرنلي.

وراوغ دويل المدافع كلارك كارلسيل ، ومرر إلى ماثيو جارفيس الذي سدد كرة قوية ابعدها بريان ينسن لتصل الكرة إلى ميلياس ليسددها مباشرة داخل الشباك محرزا الهدف الأول لأصحاب الأرض.

وأضاف دويل الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة السادسة من بداية الشوط الثاني عندما تلقى تمريرة رائعة قبل أن يراوغ ستيفين كالدويل وسدد الكرة في شباك ينسن.


صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسى يتعثر بالتعادل أمام برمنجهام  

واصل تشيلسى مسلسل نزيف النقاط فى الدورى هذا الموسم عقب التعادل فى الأسبوع التاسع عشر من الدورى الأنجليزي الممتاز أمام مستضيفه برمنجهام سيتي بدون أهداف على ملعب أندروس غراند , ألغى حكم اللقاء هدف صحيح لأصحاب الأرض فى شوط المباراة الأول بداعى التسلل كما تصدت عارضة الحارس جوي هارت لقذيفة المدافع البرازيلي أليكس و تصدي هارت للعديد من فرص البلوز وشهدت المباراة طرد الجناح الفرنسى مالودا ليصل البلوز للنقطة الـ 42 فى مقدمة ترتيب الدورى الأنجليزي بفارق خمسة نقاط عن اليونايتد الذى سيواجه هال سيتي الأحد.

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفربول يستعيد توازنه بالفوز على ولفرهامبتون 
تمكن ليفربول من تحقيق فوز هام على ضيفه ولفرهامبتون ليحاول العودة مجدداً لمستوياته المعهودة التي افتقدها هذا الموسم ، في الشوط الأول لم يقدم الفريق مايشفع له بالتقدم لكن الوضع اختلف قليلاً في الشوط الثاني وخاصة بعد طرد مدافع ولفرهامبتون ستيفن وارد في مطلع الشوط ، ليتمكن بعدها الريدز من أخذ الأسبقية في المباراة بواسطة قائده ستيفن جيرارد بكرة رأسية د 62 ، واستمرت محاولات الليفر حتى سجل اللاعب يوسي بن عيون الهدف الثاني د 70 ، بعدها انتهت المباراة بفوز ليفربول بهدفين دون مقابل.

صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشيني يحقق فوزه الأول مع السيتي 
تمكن المدرب الإيطالي روبيرتو مانشيني من تحقيق الفوز مع فريقه الجديد مانشستر سيتي في أول مباراة يخوضها معه على حساب ضيفه ستوك سيتي ، السيتي كان الأفضل في أغلب فترات المباراة وترجم هذه الأفضلية بتسجيله هدفي المباراة في الشوط الأول ، الهدف الأول أتى عن طريق البلغاري مارتن بيتروف د 28 ، استمر بعدها ضغط مانشتسر على مرمى ستوك حتى أحرز الأرجنتيني تيفيز الهدف الثاني لفريقه في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت بدل الضائع للشوط الأول ، واستمرت النتيجة على حالها في شوط المباراة الثاني ليحقق السيتي فوزه الثاني في آخر عشر مباريات في الدوري الإنجليزي.


صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

سيسك يقضى على مفاجأت أستون فيلا 

عقب فوز أستون فيلا على كلا من تشيلسى , ليفربول ومانشستر يونايتد أوقف قائد الأرسنال سيسك فابريغاس قطار مفاجأت المدرب مارتن أونيل عقب فوز الأرسنال على أستون فيلا بثلاثية نظيفة على ملعب الأماراتس فى الأسبوع التاسع عشر من الدورى الأنجليزي الممتاز , سجل البديل سيسك فابريغاس هدف المدفعجية الأول من ضربة ثابتة فى الدقيقة الـ 67  و الثانى من تمريرة و الكوت فى الدقيقة الـ 81 و أضاف ابو ديابى ثالث أهداف الأرسنال فى الدقيقة الـ 92 ليرتفع الارسنال للنقطة الـ38 فى المركز الثانى ويتوقف الفيلانس عند النقطة الـ 35 فى المركز الرابع . 


صور اللقاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

ثلاثية على النمور تقرب اليونايتد من البلوز 
أصبح مانشستر يونايتد على بعد نقطتين فقط من تشيلسى المتصدر بـ 42 نقطة عقب رفع اليونايتد رصيده للنقطة الـ 40 فى الدورى الأنجليزي بالفوز على هال سيتي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد فى المباراة التى جمعت الفريقين على ملعب أولد ترافورد فى الأسبوع الـ 19 من الدورى الأنجليزي الممتاز , سجل نجم اللقاء واين روني هدف أصحاب الأرض الأول فى الدقيقة الـ 45 قبل أن يتعادل كريغ فاغان للنمور من ضربة جزاء فى الدقيقة الـ 59 .
دفع السير أليكس فيرغسون بالبديل الكورى بارك جي سونغ الذى أعطي مزيد من السرعة لوسط الشياطين الحمر ليمرر روني فى الدقيقة الـ 73 تمريرة رائعة لبارك جي سونغ حاول مدافع هال سيتي داوسن قطعها لكنه حولها بالخطأ فى مرماه مسجلاّ ثانى أهداف اليونايتد وبتمريرة أخرى من روني لزميله البلغارى ديمتيار برباتوف أحرز مهاجم السبيرز السابق ثالث أهداف اليونايتد فى الدقيقة الـ 82 لتنتهي المباراة بثلاثة أهداف لمانشستر يونايتد مقابل هدف وحيد لهال سيتي 

صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

توريس ينهي 2009 بفوز لليفربول فى الفيلا بارك 
بمهارة من المهاجم الأسباني القناص فرناندو توريس إستغل خطأ دفاع الفيلانس القاتل فى الدقيقة الـ 93 ليحول الكرة فى شباك الحارس الأمريكي فريديريل حارس أستون فيلا و هدف المباراة الوحيد ليفوز ليفربول على حساب مستضيفه أستون فيلا بهدف نظيف على ملعب الفيلا بارك فى الأسبوع الـ 20 من الدورى الأنجليزي و يحقق فرناندو توريس هدفه الـ 50 مع ليفربول فى الدورى فى أخر مباريات ليفربول فى عام 2009 و يرتفع ليفربول للنقطة الـ 33 فى المركز الـ 7 ويتوقف أستون فيلا عند 35 نقطة بالمركز السادس .

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشستر وآرسنال يواصلان الضغط على تشيلسي  
واصل مانشستر يونايتد حامل اللقب وآرسنال الثالث، تشديد الخناق على تشلسي المتصدر بفوزيهما الكبيرين الأول على ضيفه ويغان السادس عشر 5-صفر، والثاني على مضيفه بورتسموث صاحب المركز الأخير 4-1 اليوم الأربعاء في ختام المرحلة العشرين من الدوري الإنكليزي لكرة القدم.

ورفع مانشستر يونايتد رصيده إلى 43 نقطة وآرسنال إلى 41 نقطة مقابل 45 لتشلسي الذي كان حقق فوزاً بشق النفس على ضيفه وجاره فولهام 2-1 أول من أمس الاثنين في افتتاح المرحلة.

ويملك آرسنال مباراة مؤجلة من المرحلة الثانية مع بولتون.



في المباراة الأولى على استاد "أولد ترافورد"، أكرم مانشستر يونايتد وفادة ويغان بخماسية نظيفة. 

وفرض الشياطين الحمر أفضليتهم منذ البداية وأهدروا كماً كبيراً من الفرص أبرزها تسديدة لواين روني من داخل المنطقة بعد مجهود فردي رائع ردها القائم الأيسر للحارس كريس كيركلاند.

ونجح روني في منح التقدم لمانشستر يونايتد في الدقيقة 28 عندما استغل كرة عرضية من الجهة اليمنى من البرازيلي رافائيل دا سيلفا فتابعها داخل المرمى رافعاً رصيده إلى 14 هدفاً هذا الموسم.

وعزز كاريك بهدف ثان إثر تلقيه كرة عرضية من الإكوادوري لويس أنطونيو فالنسيا سددها بيمناه من داخل المنطقة على يسار الحارس كيركلاند، قبل أن يختم دا سيلفا مهرجان الشوط الأول بهدف ثالث إثر تلقيه كرة من كاريك عند حافة المنطقة فسددها بيسراه على يسار كيركلاند (45).

وواصل أصحاب الأرض ضغطهم في الشوط الثاني وأضاف البلغاري ديميتار برباتوف الهدف الرابع عندما استغل كرة عرضية من فالنسيا فتابعها من مسافة قريبة داخل مرمى الحارس البديل مايكل بوليت (50)، ثم سجل فالنسيا الهدف الخامس في الدقيقة 75 إثر تلقيه كرة بينية رائعة من روني فتوغل داخل المنطقة وتابعها ساقطة داخل المرمى. 

آرسنال يعمق جراح بورتسموث 


وفي الثانية على استاد "فريتون بارك"، عمق آرسنال جراح مضيفه بورتسموث وألحق به خسارة مذلة 4-1.

وهو الفوز الثالث على التوالي لآرسنال والثالث عشر هذا الموسم، فيما مني بورتسموث بخسارته الثالثة عشرة هذا الموسم.

ولم يتأخر الفريق اللندني، الذي خاض المباراة في غياب قائده وصانع ألعابه الدولي الإسباني فرانسيسك فابريغاس بسب بالإصابة، في افتتاح التسجيل وتحديداً في الدقيقة 28 عندما حصل على ركلة حرة انبرى لها الدولي الكرواتي إدواردو دا سيلفا لكنها ارتطمت بقدم المدافع الفرنسي الجنسية المغربي الأصل يونس قابول وخدعت الحارس البونسي أسمير بيغوفيتش.

وعزز آرسنال تقدمه بهدف ثان إثر هجمة منسقة تبادل من خلالها أكثر من لاعب الكرة قبل أن يهيئها الويلزي آرون رامسي إلى الفرنسي سمير نصري داخل المنطقة فسددها بيمناه على يمين الحارس بيغوفيتش (42).

وتابع آرسنال أفضليته في الشوط الثاني وأضاف هدفاً ثالثاً حمل توقيع رامسي بعد مجهود فردي رائع تلاعب من خلاله بأكثر من لاعب قبل أن يسدد كرة قوية بيسراه من خارج المنطقة سكنت الزاوية اليسرى للحارس بيغوفيتش (69)، وقلص المدافع الدولي الجزائري ندير بلحاج الفارق في الدقيقة 74 مستغلاً كرة عرضية داخل المنطقة سددها من نقطة الجزاء على يسار الحارس الإسباني مانويل ألمونيا، قبل أن يعيد لاعب الوسط الدولي الكاميروني ألكسندر سونغ الفارق إلى سابق عهده بتسجيله الهدف الرابع بضربة رأسية من مسافة قريبة إثر تمريرة عرضية من نصري (81).

----------


## العالي عالي

الفوز للبلوز  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو نعيم

الف مبروك فوز مانشستر سيتي على بلوز

----------


## The Gentle Man

ارسنال يفوز على بيرنلى ويشعل المنافسة


أشعل نادى أرسنال المنافسة على لقب البريمرليج هذا الموسم بعد أن فاز على فريق بيرنلى بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد فى المباراة التى اقيمت بينهما على ملعب الامارات فى افتتاح الجولة التاسعة والعشرين من الدورى الانجليزى الممتاز .

تقدم لأرسنال الدولى الأسبانى سيسك فابريجاس فى الدقيقة 34 من الشوط الأول وبعدها بـ 5 دقائق تم استبداله ، مع بداية الشوط الثانى فى الدقيقة 50 عادل النتيجة للضيوف فريق بيرنلى اللاعب نوجينت ، وفى الدقيقة 60 تمكن الانجليزى ثيو والكوت من اعادة التقدم مرة أخرى لأصحاب الأرض قبل أن يختتم البديل أندريه ارشافين أهداف أرسنال فى الدقيقة 90 من الشوط الثانى لتنتهى المباراة بفوز ارسنال بـثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد .

الفوز رفع رصيد أرسنال الى النقطة 61 فى المركز الثانى بنفس الرصيد مع المتصدر تشيلسى فى انتظار ما ستسفر عنه باقى لقاءات الجولة ، فى حين تجمد رصيد بيرنلى عند النقطة 23 فى المركز قبل الأخير .

صور المباراة

----------

